
Bug#12 Zomato worth $1B has persistent XSS - newsignup
https://fallible.co/blog//2015/10/18/zomato-stored-XSS-hack/
======
captn3m0
While the content is good, I'd recommend not sensationalizing news titles. The
fact that there was an XSS in a popular website has nothing to do with its
valuation.

~~~
Maome
I think the poster probably just misunderstood. The site doesn't make it
expressly clear that dollar figure is tied to the company and not the bug.

